# Mercury thruster II trolling motor



## baldrob (May 1, 2012)

I found an old mercury thruster II bow mount foot controlled trolling motor in my garage and I can't find any info on it at all. Serial number is A231025. If anyone can tell me anything about this trolling motor or where to find info on it I would appreciate it. Mostly I'd like to know what the thrust is and if parts are available for it.


----------

